# Insert a video in Picture



## deadman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Boys and Girl(s)(though there is only one in this forum)   

Today I will teach you to insert a Video in a picture(which can be seen in any
image viewer.)
For example:

203 kb:
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/1579/animation11di.gif

Many of you might be knowing how to do this but for those who don't this tutorial might be 

helpful.

Well this can be done either by ADOBE IMAGEREADY or by JASC ANIMATION SHOP.
I prefer the latter as it is much easier in that one.
As you might have seen that these GIFs are of very large size so we sud  try to making it small
sized.

To make such GIFs we need two things
1)The Background (picture)
2)A Video (Clip)

(We'll  be making a image dedicated to the WWE wrestler UNDERTAKER.)

*BACKGROUND:*

Try to keep a small sized picture cause even that could end up taking upto 200-400KB of your 

disk, when combined with the clip.As these type of animations are generally used as siggy, so 

large size may eat up ur bandwidth.In this example my background resolution is 

300x100,which actually is quite large

U can create background by using ur favorite photo-editor.
TIP:If such pictures are dedicated to a Person/celebrity then GENREALLY we have his/her 
picture in the background along with Video(s).
Rest Of Background tips will be after Step 12

*VIDEO:*
1)extract the desired portion from your video clip and save it somewhere.
  You can do it by VCD Cutter (*www.softpile.com/Multimedia/Video/Review_04957_index.html)
  I've extracted this one.
*rapidshare.de/files/4141464/Untitled.WMV.html
  The Video sud be in either .mpg or .avi
  Animation shop doesn't support .wmv or DIV X filles.
  U can convert the files to .mpg/.avi using:
  (*www.xilisoft.com/3gp-video-converter.html)

2)Open ANIMATION SHOP

3)Go to FILE-> OPEN. Open the file u've saved earlier.

4)*img366.imageshack.us/img366/4109/12ao.jpg
   Under the SAMPLING frame select "TAKE ONE SAMPLE FOR EVERY _ FRAMES"
   Change the value from 1 to 2
   This means that from every 2 frames only one will be selected.
  This would reduce the file size by half without any loss in quality.
   Click OK   

5)CROPPING THE VIDEO:
   *img366.imageshack.us/img366/4554/28ny.jpg
  As you can see in my video there are black borders. Obviously I don't want that.
  Choose "CROP" from Tool Pallete and select the desired portion.
  Then Click on "CROP".

6)As I told you earlier, the video should be small. Now go to 
   ANIMATION->RESIZE ANIMATION

7) Under the Frame PIXEL SIZE select your desired resolution.As my background is 300x100 so  

   I've chose 114x64. 
 *img366.imageshack.us/img366/5697/35qy.jpg

8)Click OK!

9)Click VIEW ANIMATION on TOOLBAR to preview the animation.
  Notice that animation is moving real fast.
  To tackle this go to step 10
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/8194/43ee.jpg

10)Press CTRL+A to select all frames. Or go to EDIT-> SELECT ALL.
    Select ARROW from Tool Pallete
    While every frame is selected right click on any frame.
    Go to Frame Properties.

11) Under the DISPLAY TIME tab
      Increase DISPLAY TIME a bit(about 1.5 times). I've increased it from 8 to 12.
   *img366.imageshack.us/img366/5656/52fg.jpg

12)Click OK. Now preview the animation as told in step 9

*BACKGROUND cont'd:*

So before creating a background keep small things in mind:

a)HOW MANY VIDEO CLIP(S) U WANT TO INCLUDE?
  As in the the  example(at the start) there were two.In this current example I am using one   

video. so it'll  be better keep we keep Undertaker's picture in the left and the clip in right.

b)WHAT WILL BE RESOLUTION OF THE USED VIDEO
  Generally videos are of resolution 320:240, but as this is very large so we'll have to resize 
it to a desired resolution.  As I am using 1 video so about half of background sud be covered.
After cropping, I've resized the video to 114x64

c)DO YOU WANT FRAMES OR NOT
  Now that u've known the dimension of your animation, u can create a frame on your               

background accordingly. Area inside the frame sud be equal to the dimension of resized
  clip(here 114x64).With frames, the picture looks cool.
  For information on creating please refer to our PHOTOSHOP GURU.
  U know who he is,don't ya. No No.. he isn't MAHESH BABU.

With above points in mind I've created this background:
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/6401/66cl.jpg

*VIDEO cont'd:*

14)See your Frame Count.It appears at the STATUS BAR at the bottom.
     Now Go to FILE-->>OPEN and Open the background file, that u've created.
     Select the Frame(of background file) And Copy it.
     Now Press SHIFT+CTRL+L to add same frame once. Continue Adding frames until the          

frame count of background reaches equal to the frame count of animation. In my case       

frame count is 53

15)Minimize the background file, and maximize the animation file.
     Press CTRL+A and select all frames.
    Go to EDIT->COPY

16)Minimize the animation file, and maximize the background file.
     Press CTRL+A and select all frames.


17)While every frame is selected, right click on the first frame.
     Go to PASTE->INTO SELECTED FRAME
  *img366.imageshack.us/img366/826/76pu.jpg
     Position the animation as desired and click.
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/3749/86tc.jpg
18)Preview the animation as told in step 9.
     Isn't t wonderful.

19)Save the file in GIF format.

My Result:
262kb:
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/5346/taker8ln.gif


Don't forget to leave your mark.
In the current example I've written deadman at the bottom corner.
At the first example you can see "FUNKMASTER Flex". It is my id at other forums.

Thanks for reading this cr@p.   
BAi  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh Thanks DEADMAN
I hv installed ANIM SHOP but never thought it was so good sw

Thanks to your tutorial Now I am enjoying making such animations.
I saw other ppl having such signature and always felt Jeaolus.
Good work DEADMAN

And don't post the animations here.
Just give the direct link.
It takes time on Dialup to load.
Many ppl here have data cap.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Is that *cr@p* ?
Noway pal !
Tis awesome to learn such info, thnx for sharin buddie...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 20, 2005)

thnx buddy for such gr8 tutorial.
Seems u r gr8 fan of Wrestling...


----------



## deadman (Aug 20, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> *And don't post the animations here.
> Just give the direct link.
> It takes time on Dialup to load.
> Many ppl here have data cap.*




Done madam


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Done what ?
I still get images...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 20, 2005)

I think he was talking about those Animated Image files.
He has replaced them with the URLs...


----------



## deadman (Aug 20, 2005)

^^Yeah I was talking bout the animated images


----------



## aku (Oct 1, 2005)

""SWEET SNEHA""????? 
GOSH!
1st time seein a gal on a tech forum....
newatz... detz gr8... women also takin interest in tech... kool.. kip it up!!!


----------



## deadman (Oct 1, 2005)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> ""SWEET SNEHA""?????
> GOSH!
> 1st time seein a gal on a tech forum....
> newatz... detz gr8... women also takin interest in tech... kool.. kip it up!!!



Wats so shocking in it

ANsneha the only female in  this forum


----------



## aku (Oct 7, 2005)

well not really shokin... but i'ws  only surprized...
newayz....... wat i ment was dat galz usually gey boared with al doze tech stuff... i hope u  understand wat i mean 2 say.. betr take it as a compliment


----------



## aku (Oct 7, 2005)

well dat was for her deadman... and for u... well kip it up dude... ur tut is gud!


----------



## deadman (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks akuCRACKER for ur compliment.

Any comment on this tut well be welcomed!!
THANKS


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 7, 2005)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> well not really shokin... but i'ws  only surprized...
> newayz....... wat i ment was dat galz usually gey boared with al doze tech stuff... i hope u  understand wat i mean 2 say.. betr take it as a compliment



   

that's the half truth

   

@deadman
y did u chose a girl's pic in ur avatar
seen her in sum serial


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 7, 2005)

to  SWEET SNEHA

why are u have girl pic in the avatar and u are asking deadman.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 8, 2005)

Becuz 
I am a girl myself so it don't look
awakward 
But dead*man* must be a man(i guess)
and it just seems odd
His earlier avatar was better
And The girl in his avatar ...who is she ??anyways(hoping it isn't deadman's gf)


----------



## aku (Oct 8, 2005)

hey lemme yake u all outta confusion...
the gal in deadman'z avatar is an actor who acts in hotel kingston... (home i'm not wrong) in star 1.
and  its not necessary dat deadman in suppoz 2 b a man(ne ways though i kno dat hez a man) coz deam man refers to the UNDERTAKER... aka THE DEADMAN... AND the anime contains his pic!!!...
ne wayz pal@deadman... again tx for kippin the ming-game-playin legend alive... the dead man is wakin!!!


----------



## deadman (Oct 8, 2005)

exactly
thanks akuCRACKER
or clearing the ppls doubt

*WHAT ABOUT THE TUTORIAL
NO ONE IS COMMENTING ON THAT*


----------



## aku (Oct 9, 2005)

deadman ur tut is superb... nw we must take care 2 stick 2 da topic coz deviating away frm it... newayz whn r we gonna ger our next tuto , deadman...??????


----------



## deadman (Oct 9, 2005)

Anothyer example:
*img95.imageshack.us/img95/7954/undertaker9yy.gif


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 9, 2005)

@ gr8 tutorial deadman

I am looking for this kind if stuff as recently I want to design a catalog CD for Jewellery thanks a lot


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 2, 2007)

*nice one*


----------

